# My kids trying a JKD school.



## Dung-Fu (Oct 20, 2019)

My 12 and 13 year old, girl and boy, have been doing MA for about  3 years now.  Danzan Ryu Jujitsu, and WTF Taekwondo. They are slowly learning that their TKD (they will be black belt in less than a year from now) is a sport form, with no opportunities to compete beyond their own local schools.  And as a sport type, has limited usefulness for self defense.   And their Danzan Ryu is very slow to learn, and does no Randori against resisting opponents.  They do find it better than the TKD as far as real world self defense usefulness.  It is very close to Judo, but again, no practice against a resisting opponent, which real Judo would train.

So, I took them to a free intro class at a local JDK school.  They loved it.  They seem to cycle through 2 weeks of striking, 2 of clinching, 2 of grappling, etc.  Here is what it teaches: *Jkd.pdf
*
Here is their Youtube channel T. Kent Nelson / KSK Martial Arts

So they really like this new stuff.  Do you think this JDK is legit?  The instructor supposedly has been training under Inosanto for a long time.  The teaching isn't cheap.  I just want good stuff for my kids.  I can see them sticking with TKD for another 8 months, earning black belt, then dumping it.   Not sure about their Danzen Ryu future.  

- Joe


----------



## Dung-Fu (Oct 20, 2019)

I wish I could edit the above, and make all the JDK's  into JKD   I'm old, and a typo master.


----------



## jobo (Oct 20, 2019)

Dung-Fu said:


> My 12 and 13 year old, girl and boy, have been doing MA for about  3 years now.  Danzan Ryu Jujitsu, and WTF Taekwondo. They are slowly learning that their TKD (they will be black belt in less than a year from now) is a sport form, with no opportunities to compete beyond their own local schools.  And as a sport type, has limited usefulness for self defense.   And their Danzan Ryu is very slow to learn, and does no Randori against resisting opponents.  They do find it better than the TKD as far as real world self defense usefulness.  It is very close to Judo, but again, no practice against a resisting opponent, which real Judo would train.
> 
> So, I took them to a free intro class at a local JDK school.  They loved it.  They seem to cycle through 2 weeks of striking, 2 of clinching, 2 of grappling, etc.  Here is what it teaches: *Jkd.pdf
> *
> ...


the on important  thing g is they are buying into it and enjoying it.  if that is as seems so, then it's the right thing for them


----------



## Danny T (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't know Nelson personally and have never trained with him however, I worked with 4 of his students just recently with Wing Chun one evening and the next 2 days with Muay Thai. All had good skills and great attitudes toward training.
Thing is, if they enjoy the training they will do fine.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 23, 2019)

Dung-Fu said:


> My 12 and 13 year old, girl and boy, have been doing MA for about  3 years now.  Danzan Ryu Jujitsu, and WTF Taekwondo. They are slowly learning that their TKD (they will be black belt in less than a year from now) is a sport form, with no opportunities to compete beyond their own local schools.  And as a sport type, has limited usefulness for self defense.   And their Danzan Ryu is very slow to learn, and does no Randori against resisting opponents.  They do find it better than the TKD as far as real world self defense usefulness.  It is very close to Judo, but again, no practice against a resisting opponent, which real Judo would train.
> 
> So, I took them to a free intro class at a local JDK school.  They loved it.  They seem to cycle through 2 weeks of striking, 2 of clinching, 2 of grappling, etc.  Here is what it teaches: *Jkd.pdf
> *
> ...


If you want to advertise your school you don't need to go though this big production of pretending to be a client.


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 8, 2020)

Dung-Fu said:


> My 12 and 13 year old, girl and boy, have been doing MA for about  3 years now.  Danzan Ryu Jujitsu, and WTF Taekwondo. They are slowly learning that their TKD (they will be black belt in less than a year from now) is a sport form, with no opportunities to compete beyond their own local schools.



That's strange if it's WT, which is one the biggest sport martial arts organizations in the world, with competition opportunities available literally all over the world. You could trip and fall in any major metro area and land in a WT tournament.

There are things to criticize about KKW TKD, but "lack of opportunities to engage in sport competition" is *not *one of them.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 8, 2020)

WaterGal said:


> That's strange if it's WT, which is one the biggest sport martial arts organizations in the world, with competition opportunities available literally all over the world. You could trip and fall in any major metro area and land in a WT tournament.
> 
> There are things to criticize about KKW TKD, but "lack of opportunities to engage in sport competition" is *not *one of them.


You beat me to saying this. 
If the OP's kids are that close to BB you would think this is well known.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 31, 2020)

Watched a couple of the videos on youtube, looks like pretty good drills to me, and as Danny T stated, the students he worked with had good skills and the right attitude, and love going, sounds and looks legit, and those FMA tap tap drills can work really well.


----------

